# high platelets after c section



## kara76

hiya

i had an emergency c section due to pre eclampsia and 2 inductions yet i only reached 4cm dilated. my bp was high and still is raised and a few weeks after the section it was found i had high platelets which have been retested today.

they were 525

what is the cause of high platelets and what will it mean if they are still high?


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

there's many different reasons for high platelets, and they will investigate if they remain high. They often can be high following surgery to compensate for blood lost and a reaction to trying to heal . I'm sure they'll have come down by the next test,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kara76

i have the result and my platelets are now normal phew

thanks hun


----------

